# Coronado 25 thoughts?



## lschmidt25 (Jul 9, 2018)

I wanted to get some thoughts on a 1968 Coronado 25 as a liveaboard that I'll be sailing a lot. I currently sail a 1979 Pearson 28 with inboard (which I like a lot but do not live on) in Lake Michigan - the Coronado would be a second boat, in Florida, that I'd be living aboard solo for a temporary period of time during the winter, probably for 5 months or so, or maybe longer if I like it down there. For this reason, I'm looking for something cheap, but reasonably well built and heavy-ish displacement for it's length. The idea is to get something inexpensive but not a piece of trash, that will be enjoyable to sail, and perhaps cautiously venture offshore (to where, I don't know) just for the experience.

I'd be doing lots of weekending and hopefully coasting cruising. But I'm still figuring out what type of sailing I enjoy best.

I'm looking at one in good condition for $3k. It's liveaboard ready, and sailing ready. Has a 9.9 hp outboard. Seems like it will be a much different experience than my Pearson 28.

The main complaint I've heard for sailing performance is that the rudder is "weak" and can be hard to handle down heavy wind. I'm not totally sure what that means. Can anyone explain this to me?

The boat in question is in good condition, hull and deck are sound. Engine runs well. Running rigging is new, standing rigging is not new but "good condition". Has shore power, LED cabin lights, nav lights, fridge / micro, air conditioner. Price is $3k.

Thoughts, opinions?


----------



## CLOSECALL (Dec 11, 2012)

That is a great boat. I owned one in 1997 when I was working in the Virgin Islands. It's fun to sail and very capable. As far as I know the one I had was still afloat until last year's storms.

It's pretty small to live on. You might try spending three rainy days living in your bathroom to get a feel for it.


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

My parents owned a Coronado 25 for many years. I sailed it quite a bit. It is a rugged, roomy, well sailing little boat. Yes, it is little, but the interior feels like a boat 10 feet longer. Yes, it is a tough boat, but my opinion is that it is well served as a bay boat, can be sailed in coastal conditions with some regard to weather conditions, but would not be my first choice for off-shore passages. For the uses you've described, I think it's a great boat.

I've sailed it a bunch downwind in blustery San Francisco Bay conditions, and found it to be satisfactory. I had it on the ocean a few time, but never with a serious sea state, so I have no knowledge of how it handles in those conditions.


----------



## Lazerbrains (Oct 25, 2015)

They sail decently and I think offer alot for little money in a 25' package. 

Go on one first, however and see how you like it - they have very little headroom and most will have to hunch over to walk around the cabin. Would get tiresome for me for anything more than daysailing.

These boats are also well-known to have keelbolts that go bad - something to check into.


----------



## cdy (Nov 10, 2013)

If it's the one in Jax for sale - offer them $2K for it - boats are a dime a dozen ( sailboats in the 25-30 foot range) - basically any small sailboat that needs a slip will be dirt cheap - no reason to overpay.


----------



## suprseth (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm looking for a used mainsail for a Coronado 25 (fixed keel). Please let me know if you have one available.


----------

